# Li Hong from the Xingyi addict in Rehab



## Xue Sheng (Mar 31, 2013)

> From Plumpub
> 
> Li Hong. Li's father is Li Wen Bin the last inner student of Shang Yun Xiang "Iron Leg Buddha". Shang is one of the best representatives of HeBei style Xing Yi which specializes in "Wave Power". Li Hong is currently the inheritor of the style which is derived from Li Cun Yi. We have another series with Li Hong but this is the more traditional series of sets, not the contemporary competition group.
> 
> Shang style Xing Yi (Form of the Mind) Boxing is one of the strongest and most representative styles of the HeBei branch of Xing Yi. The moves in this series represent traditional Xing Yi with an emphasis on two person sets and the important weapons.



3 Videos of Li Hong, Xingyiquan applications and training

[video]http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjY4MTI0MTMy.html[/video]

[video]http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDA1ODU0NzQ0.html[/video]

[video]http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjg0MjAyNzY=.html[/video]


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 2, 2013)

From XingyiMax.com

Li Hong &#8211; The Essentials of Xingyiquan 01 Part 1 and 2

Li Hong &#8211; The Essentials of Xingyiquan 02 Part 1 and 2


----------

